# kommandozeile mailclient aufrufen



## xxTejaxx (1. April 2008)

hallo,

ich suche fuer ein programm den kommandozeilen aufruf um den standard mailclient zu öffnen und die empfaenger emailaddi zu uebergeben

fuer ne website hab ich das hinbekommen:

```
htmlview www.test.de
```

unter windows ruf ich den client auf mit 

```
start mailto:test@test.de
```

nur wie mach ich das unter linux?

:help:


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. April 2008)

Probiers mal mit


```
htmlview mailto://foo@foo.bar
```

Habs nicht testen können da ich hier in der Arbeit kein Linux habe.


----------



## xxTejaxx (1. April 2008)

nope, so gehts leider nich


----------



## ToniCE (1. April 2008)

Standard Mailclient von was? GNOME, KDE, XFCE... möglichkeiten gibt's da viele... Mailclients auch. 

htmlview gehört zum Beispiel zu seamonkey... Wenn das dein Standardbrowser ist, dann hast du Glück gehabt. 

Wenn du diesen auch als Mailclient verwendest, dann probier mal:
htmlview -compose test@test.de

Grüsse


----------

